# Aion Gold-Paket Problem



## Ahank (12. März 2012)

Ich habe mir im Shop auf der Aionfreetoplay Hompage Münzen gekauft und die dann gegen ein Gold-Paket getauscht. (Habe mit  Starter-Paket begonnen )


Prinzipiell hat auch alles funktioniert, sprich ich kann nun im Auktionshaus kaufen und verkaufen, allerdings habe ich jeweils 1 Charakter auf 2 verschienden Servern und beim Versuch einen Neuen , sprich insgesamt den 3. Charaker anzulegen, erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung,

ich hätte keine Berechtigung weil ich "nur" das Starter-Paket habe.. 

Hat selbiges Probelm noch jemand festgestellt da ich ja eigentlich bis zu 8 Charakter erstellen sollen könnte ?


----------



## Solarc (12. März 2012)

Laut offiziellem Forum von Aion ist das ein bekanntes Problem, und das fehlende Goldpaket wird manuell zugestellt, es dauert halt nur ein wenig bis alle Accounts versorgt sind, die betroffen sind.

Prinzipiell kann dir bei solchen Problemen der Blick ins offizielle Forum auf www.aionfreetoplay.com helfen, oder anderenfalls der Kundensupport von Gameforge. Hier wird dir das Paket niemand geben können


----------



## Xalnarit (12. März 2012)

@Solarc
Du hast seine Anfrage falsch verstanden.

Er hat das Goldpaket und das ist auch aktiv, jedoch gibts Probleme in der Charerstellung.

Ich habe dieses Problem auch, sowie viele andere, wie in anderen Foren ersichtlich. Lt. einer Aussage ist das Problem hat aber keine hohe Priorität in der Abarbeitung, was meiner Meinung nach eine Frechheit ist, da ich dafür ja extra gezahlt habe.

Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass auch eine Neuinstallation nciht hilft.

Lg


----------



## Mayestic (12. März 2012)

ja das problem ist bekannt.
ich habe das gleiche problem und eine lösung scheint nicht in sicht zu sein.
zumindest nicht kurzfristig.
ich warte nun schon seit, hmm, so ca einer woche.
im forum stand iwo das das problem manuell gelöst werden kann.
aber dafür muss erstmal jemand zeit haben.
ausserdem sind wir beiden nicht alleine sondern es betrifft scheinbar die meisten starteraccount-inhaber die ein goldpaket benutzt haben.
wir haben alle rechte die ein goldpaketspieler auch hat ausser das wir nur 2 chars erstellen können. 

aion war schon immer etwas seltsam mit der charerstellung.
auch damals konnte man nur 8 chars pro account haben.
alle anderen spiele die ich so kenne limitieren nur serverweit aber nicht accountweit.

von daher sind 2 chars derzeit dein maximum. willst du mehr chars erstellen muss du einen anderen löschen. 
es gibt keinen trick, keinen ausweg, kein programm und kein garnix das daran etwas ändern kann.
iwann wirste post bekommen vom support das es bei dir nun geht und bis dahin musst du eben warten.

ich habe mich mittlerweile dran gewöhnt aber sollten sie das nicht schnell fixen können wars das auch erstmal für mich. 
das sind aber alles kinderkrankheiten. ncsoft hat es gameforge nicht unbedingt leicht gemacht. es gibt da so einige veränderungen die in der zeit von ncsoft zustande kamen und die jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr gehn.



[ACHTUNG: Trollversuch + mimimi]

was Xalnarit angeht kann ich nur schmunzeln. ich weiß das es in deiner perfekten welt noch nie einen fehler gab und wenn dann kamen direkt von allen seiten hunderte oder tausende von helfenden händen um dein problem bevorzugt zu lösen und pipapo. leider trifft hier deine heile welt dann wohl kritisch auf die gameforge-welt oder generell die welt eines jeden neuen supportteams. es gibt eben nicht genug personal. es muss eben alles der reihe nach von hand abgearbeitete werden und du bekommst keine sonderbehandlung. leider wäre das alles kein problem wenn wir beide die einzigen starteraccount-spieler wären die ein goldpaket aktiviert haben und nun plötzlich merken das sie keine 8 chars erstellen können. gerüchten zufolge soll es mit der umstellung auf F2P auch noch mindestens 18 weitere Spieler geben denen das gleiche passiert ist. leider werden diese vor uns abgearbeitet weil sie sich früher beschwert haben. sollte meine quelle sich verschätzt haben und es sind tatsächlich, wenn auch schwer vorstellbar, mehr als 20 spieler europaweit auf die idee gekommen sich als starteraccount-inhaber ein goldpaket zu kaufen sieht die prognose recht düster aus wann ich an die reihe komme und meine account manuell freigeschaltet wird damit ich endlich 8 chars erstellen darf. sollte dieser dreiste und zweifelsohne vorsätzliche vorfall langfristigen schaden angerichtet haben hat man ja nun einen guten grund mit aion aufzuhören, die 10&#8364; als bitteres lehrgeld zu betrachten und in jedem forenbeitrag der über gameforge handelt seine meinung zu äussern wie schlecht und mies und vorallen frech diese firma seine kunden verarscht. 

[mimimi Ende ]

mfg


----------



## Ahank (12. März 2012)

O.K. thx mal für Eure Antworten.



Ich denke die haben aber eh noch einen "logischen-Fehler" in ihrem  System-.. wenn man nämlich durch das Gold-Paket mehr als 2 Charakter erstellt, und nach Ablauf der 30 Tage des Gold-Paketes der Account wieder auf Starter zurückgesetzt wird (wie auf deren HP zu lesen)

.. welchen Charakter sperren die dann


----------



## Lopuslavite (12. März 2012)

Also mir geht es genau so ! Aber bei mir ist noch ne schippe oben drauf !

Ich habe als Starter in der Accountverwaltung die Option "Mitglied im Aion Glub werden" genutzt, weil ich dachte das sei dafür da um den Account auf Gold-Status zu setzen.

Dummerweise gibts ja aber wenn man bezahlt hat niergens eine Option einem Char ingame das ganze zu kommen zu lassen !!!

Es wird mir in der Accountverwaltung auch angezeigt aber für mich sieht es eher so aus, als wäre das nur dafür da das man als Starter im Shop überhaupt kaufen kann

Habe dann im Shop NOCHMALS 10 &#8364; bezahlt um Münzen auf zu laden, NUR um da dann ein Gold Packet endlich zu bekommen und dadurch Gold-Status zu bekommen.

Was ist das also mit dem Aion Glub für eine Verarsche ?Unwissende werden da dann gleich Doppelt abgezockt meiner Meinung nach !

Da steht zwar auch was von Gold Packet aber anscheind nur das ich JETZT welche erwerben kann.

Hier mal der Auszug von der E-mail die ich bekommen habe :

herzlich willkommen im AION-Club! 
Vielen Dank, dass du dich dafür entschieden hast, Mitglied zu werden. 
Zu deiner Information: Deine Mitgliedschaft läuft 30 Tage, dafür hast du 10.00 EUR bezahlt (Zahlungsmethode: paysafecard). 
Hast du Fragen zu deiner Mitgliedschaft und den Zahlungsmethoden, dann besuche bitte die Gameforge-Webseite: https://billing.gameforge.com. *
Als Mitglied des AION-Clubs hast du viele Vorteile: Gold-Pakete, 
AION-Münzen für deinen Einkaufsbummel im Shop?????, 
zusätzliche Veteranen-Belohnungen und vieles mehr. 

Also was hat das ganze dann für eine Bedeutung?
Letztendlich habe ich nur um ein Goldpacket zu haben dann 20 &#8364; statt wie angegeben 10 &#8364; bezahlt




*


----------



## Mikehoof (12. März 2012)

*Eigenschaften*

für 30, 90 oder 360 Tage abschließbar
beinhaltet je nach Dauer ein bis zwölf Gold-Paket
du bekommst Veteranen-Belohnungen
du erhältst je nach Dauer deiner Mitgliedschaft 15, 45 oder 180 AION-Münzen
Du bekommst das Gold Paket + Bonusmünzen ka wie du das Goldpaket erhälst bzw ob es bei dir buggy ist aber da steht doch sehr deutlich das du für einen Monat Clubmitgliedschaft auch dein Goldpaket bekommst.

"Goldpakete sind ingame-Tickets, die ingame per Klick ausgelöst werden müssen. Das ist unabhängig von der Club-Mitgliedschaft, ihr habt mit dem Club nicht automatisch Gold, wenn ihr die Tickets nicht zuschicken laßt und auslöst. " 

P.S. Auch ich habe so meine kleinen Probleme :-) Ich habe Münzen aufgeladen, mir ein Gold-Paket gekauft, eine Fehlermeldung bekommen das ich mich an den Support wenden soll und auf die Antwort warte ich seitdem vergeblich. Das schöne ist, dass sie mir die Münzen trotzdem abgezogen haben hehe. Nun hoffe ich das mein Problem gelöst wird bevor mein Beta-Goldstatus abläuft denn ich weiß nicht welche meiner 8 Chars ich sonst nutzen kann und ein weiteres Gold Paket kaufe ich bis zur Klärung aus Prinzip nicht obwohl ich die Münzen dafür habe.


----------



## Lopuslavite (12. März 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> *Eigenschaften*
> 
> für 30, 90 oder 360 Tage abschließbar
> beinhaltet je nach Dauer ein bis zwölf Gold-Paket
> ...



Ja aber ich habe ja niergens die möglichkeit mir das ingame zukommen zu lassen!das is bei der aion glub geschichte ja das Problem!


----------



## Mikehoof (12. März 2012)

Hast du schon bei Prämien verwalten geschaut?


----------



## Xalnarit (12. März 2012)

[ACHTUNG: Trollversuch + mimimi]

was Xalnarit angeht kann ich nur schmunzeln. ich weiß das es in deiner perfekten welt noch nie einen fehler gab und wenn dann kamen direkt von allen seiten hunderte oder tausende von helfenden händen um dein problem bevorzugt zu lösen und pipapo. leider trifft hier deine heile welt dann wohl kritisch auf die gameforge-welt oder generell die welt eines jeden neuen supportteams. es gibt eben nicht genug personal. es muss eben alles der reihe nach von hand abgearbeitete werden und du bekommst keine sonderbehandlung. leider wäre das alles kein problem wenn wir beide die einzigen starteraccount-spieler wären die ein goldpaket aktiviert haben und nun plötzlich merken das sie keine 8 chars erstellen können. gerüchten zufolge soll es mit der umstellung auf F2P auch noch mindestens 18 weitere Spieler geben denen das gleiche passiert ist. leider werden diese vor uns abgearbeitet weil sie sich früher beschwert haben. sollte meine quelle sich verschätzt haben und es sind tatsächlich, wenn auch schwer vorstellbar, mehr als 20 spieler europaweit auf die idee gekommen sich als starteraccount-inhaber ein goldpaket zu kaufen sieht die prognose recht düster aus wann ich an die reihe komme und meine account manuell freigeschaltet wird damit ich endlich 8 chars erstellen darf. sollte dieser dreiste und zweifelsohne vorsätzliche vorfall langfristigen schaden angerichtet haben hat man ja nun einen guten grund mit aion aufzuhören, die 10€ als bitteres lehrgeld zu betrachten und in jedem forenbeitrag der über gameforge handelt seine meinung zu äussern wie schlecht und mies und vorallen frech diese firma seine kunden verarscht. 

[mimimi Ende ]

mfg
[/quote]


Lieber Mayestic,

ich habe nirgendwo angedeutet, dass genau bei meinem "Account" dieses Problem zuerst zu lösen ist.
Da ich jedoch in der IT-Branche tätig bin, und zumindest ein bisschen Ahnung habe, gehe ich hier davon aus, dass es sich um Datenbank bzw. Verknüpfungsproblem handelt, wessen sich durch eine allgemeine Änderung beheben lässt, und somit alle gleichzeitig keine Probleme mehr hätten.

Da ich bisher keinen einzigen Starter mit gekauftem Goldpaket kenne, der dieses problem NICHT hat, gehe ich sehr stark von obigem Grund für das Problem aus.

Sollte dem nicht so sein, und hier wirklich Accountspezifische-Probleme ausschlaggebend sind,(was ich sehr stark bezweifle) sind diese natürlich nach der Reihenfolge der Aktivierung des Goldpaketes, bzw. der Ticketerstellung abzuarbeiten.

Sollte mein vorheriger Post dementsprechend falsch interpretiert werden können, tut es mir leid, da ich keineswegs um eine "Begünstigung" meines Falles gebeten habe, sondern um eine allgemeine Lösung des Problems sowie auch eine allgemeine Entschädigung für alle, die betroffen waren, (gratis Miol, etc.) da es sich hierbei ja, wenn auch nur zum Teil, um einen Vertragsbruch handelt.

und nein, ich werde deshalb sicher nicht mit Aion aufhören, da es ein tolles Spiel ist, ich finde es nur schade, dass ich nicht den vollen umfang (Klassen) des Spiels nützen kann.


----------



## Lopuslavite (12. März 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Hast du schon bei Prämien verwalten geschaut?



Oh mann da such ich und such ich:-( da wär ich niemals drauf gekommen das dort zu suchen!da es ja ned aus dem Shop gekauft wurde


----------

